# Season ends Januray 6th...



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Does that mean we can still hunt on the 6th?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I hope so.
Dan


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

Yes you can hunt till sunset on the 6th.


----------

